

Ask HN: How run a successful digital marketing campaign, on a shoestring budget. - sathishmanohar

I recently read about orabrush story, on how they used youtube as a medium to spread awareness about their product. I would like to know more of these types of successful and creative marketing campaigns that actually worked for digital products or atom products.<p>Also, I would love to hear tips and tricks for a successful marketing campaign, with very limited budget.<p>If you have links to some precious resources or books to read, please mention it.<p>Thanks.
======
ravikalaga
A few things I use -

1\. Mailchimp 2\. Twitter 3\. Vimeo Videos 4\. Facebook (but this is dicey if
you have not yet launched)

None of the above cost any money. If you are a mass consumer startup, printing
a few t-shirts and fliers will not hurt either. Have a few of your employees
give out the fliers requesting users to review/test at popular junctions in
any major US city during rush hr at commute hubs. You will be wearing the
t-shirts.

Online marketing is easy and hard at the same time. I believe the most
important aspect is telling a clear & a good story.

By the way, you will probably get more thoughtful and accurate comments if you
describe what it that you are trying to market.

~~~
sathishmanohar
The product is a project management tool, primarily for people who juggle
between lot of different kind of tasks. Its very basic now, will post the link
in hacker news in a few weeks.

------
jcr
See the blog of Patrick Mc Kenzie ('patio11' on HN) <http://www.kalzumeus.com>
Specifically <http://www.kalzumeus.com/greatest-hits/>

------
phektus
Try Twitter (create an account for your product and follow people with related
interests). Post relevant content and hopefully followers will come by.

